# Milan-Crotone: martedì 1 dicembre ore 21.00 - TV Rai



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2015)

Milan-Crotone, martedì 1 dicembre 2015 ore 21.00. 

Dopo la vittoria per 4-1 contro la Sampdoria il Milan è impegnato nel quarto turno della Tim Cup 2015/2016. 

Milan- Crotone, partita in programma martedì 1 dicembre 2015 alle ore 21.00 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.
La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta dalla Rai.

A seguire, tutto sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le informazioni sulle formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Novembre 2015)

La Tim Cup non dobbiamo sottovalutarla.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Inutile dire che bisognerà vincere.. 
Li ho visti giocare un paio di volte nelle ultime settimane, è una squadra certo da non sottovalutare, non a caso è seconda in campionato. E' una squadra che gioca un 3-4-3 per certi versi gasperiniano (Juric, l'allenatore del Crotone, era allenatore in seconda di gasp fino a due anni fa): giocano un calcio molto offensivo e giocano molto sulle fasce, tant'è che non è raro vedere uno dei difensori centrali esterni e l'esterno di centrocampo sovrapporsi dal lato del pallone, cosa che capita raramente per una squadra che gioca a 3 dietro, soprattutto in B, dove ce ne sono poche di squadre offensive. Occhio a Ricci, attaccante esterno 21enne di proprietà Roma, che è davvero un buon giocatore.


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2015)

up


----------



## DannySa (29 Novembre 2015)

Ecco la nostra Cempionz, considerando che non abbiamo obbiettivi sarà meglio cercare di arrivare in fondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2015)

non faccio pronostici, spero solo che mihajlovic faccia un turnover accorto e sempre proseguendo sulla strada del 4-4-2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Novembre 2015)

Vincere e basta


----------



## Robertino (29 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che bisognerà vincere..
> Li ho visti giocare un paio di volte nelle ultime settimane, è una squadra certo da non sottovalutare, non a caso è seconda in campionato. E' una squadra che gioca un 3-4-3 per certi versi gasperiniano (Juric, l'allenatore del Crotone, era allenatore in seconda di gasp fino a due anni fa): giocano un calcio molto offensivo e giocano molto sulle fasce, tant'è che non è raro vedere uno dei difensori centrali esterni e l'esterno di centrocampo sovrapporsi dal lato del pallone, cosa che capita raramente per una squadra che gioca a 3 dietro, soprattutto in B, dove ce ne sono poche di squadre offensive. Occhio a Ricci, attaccante esterno 21enne di proprietà Roma, che è davvero un buon giocatore.



Ottima analisi, aggiungerei anche il centrocampista Capezzi, della Fiorentina. 
Sarei curioso di vedere una formazione così:
Calabria Mexes Ely De Sciglio
Honda Poli De Jong Suso
Niang Adriano

Pronti a subentrare Mauri e Locatelli.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Novembre 2015)

ma chi è abbonato entra gratis??


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2015)

Io farei giocare almeno Bacca, dei titolari.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2015)

Robertino ha scritto:


> Ottima analisi, aggiungerei anche il centrocampista Capezzi, della Fiorentina.



Esatto, Capezzi e Yao (difensore '96 di proprietà Inter) sono sicuramente molto interessanti, per non parlare di Budimir.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2015)

Vabbe dai, penso sia superfluo dire che dobbiamo vincerla e senza faticare troppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2015)

Romagnoli - Bonaventura - Niang


Il resto tutto turnover


----------



## kolao95 (29 Novembre 2015)

Farei 
Abbiati 
Calabria Mexés Romangoli* De Sciglio
Honda Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Luiz Niang

*Ely, questa è una partita dove si può riproporre..


----------



## Kaw (29 Novembre 2015)

Piano col turnover selvaggio, non corriamo rischi inutili...

Poi è chiaro che giocherà chi ha avuto meno spazio, secondo me Honda e LA giocheranno, Bacca in panca, ma non credo stravolgerà la squadra.


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Novembre 2015)

Vediamo di vincere e non fare brutte figure,quest'anno si gioca questa coppa e hanno il dovere di non prenderla sottogamba.Non sono perciò d'accordo ad un turnover estremo,ma moderato.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2015)

Secondo io turn over solo per giocatori che fisicamente non stanno al massimo tipo Alex, Abate, Montolivo, Bacca e forse anche Jack


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Non credo faccia tanto turn over, cambierà giusto 3-4 elementi. Ci tiene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Novembre 2015)

Partita curiosa soprattutto per chi troverà spazio

Darei continuità a niang e cerci, metterei titolare Adriano, come terzini de sciglio e calabria


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Partita curiosa soprattutto per chi troverà spazio
> 
> Darei continuità a niang e *cerci*, metterei titolare Adriano, come terzini de sciglio e calabria



cerci non ha già avuto abbastanza continuità? che si riposi (finalmente) perché non lo posso più vedere


----------



## Kaladin85 (30 Novembre 2015)

Io proporrei questa formazione:
Donnarumma
Calabria - Mexes - Romagnoli - De Sciglio
Honda - Josè Mauri - Montolivo - Bonaventura
Luiz Adriano - Bacca


----------



## Aragorn (30 Novembre 2015)

Finora abbiamo sempre giocato una partita a settimana, quindi eviterei di fare un turnover selvaggio.


----------



## davoreb (30 Novembre 2015)

io farei questa formazione con un ragionato turnover

-----------------Abbiati------------------------
Calabria------ Ely-- Romagnoli --De Sciglio 
----------Mauri---Bertolacci (montolivo)-----
Suso-----------------------------Bonaventura
---------Luiz Adriano--Niang-----------------


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Abbiati, Calabria, Mexes, Ely, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Honda, Niang, Luiz Adriano.

Non credo la formazione si discosterà tanto da questa.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Novembre 2015)

leggendo su top calcio davano sicuri abbiati, calabria,mexes,zapata e de sciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

*La probabile formazione secondo Sky:
*


Abbiati;
Calabria, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; 
Honda, Poli, José Mauri, Bonaventura;
Luiz Adriano, Niang.​


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bene Mauri, ma perché Poli? Kucka ha giocato meno di un'ora sabato..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

*Sarà Fabbri l'arbitro di Milan-Crotone.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a parte Poli e Zapata è una buona formazione ( da metà classifica si intende ) .


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky:
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Io farei giocare Bacca, per ridargli un pò di fiducia e dimenticare il gol sbagliato di Sabato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, De Santis (52), De Sciglio, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Crociata (56), Mauri, Locatelli (73), Nocerino, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Honda, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Hamadi (55).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

La probabile formazione:

Abbiati
Calabria Mexes Zapata De Sciglio 
Poli Mauri Nocerino, 
Honda Luiz Adriano Suso​
quindi ritorno al 433


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati
> Calabria Mexes Zapata De Sciglio
> ...



Lo fanno per cercare di far giocare tutti quei centrocampisti che giocano poco. Suso e Honda nella stessa formazione è un abominio.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Novembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky:
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ogni volta che leggo Zapata ...


----------



## kolao95 (30 Novembre 2015)

Mamma che roba.. Fuori Antonelli, Ely, Alex, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Kucka, Bonaventura oltre ai soliti Lopez, Balo e Menez..
Spero comunque si prosegua col 4-4-2.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Novembre 2015)

Non sottovalutarei la partita.
La coppa Italia sarebbe anche ora di rivincerla .
Poi il krotone è in testa alla classifica di serie B


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2015)

Gara da non snobbare affatto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe bello andare avanti in sta Coppa Italia una benedetta volta.


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna vincere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## neversayconte (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che convocati sono? Mah speriamo bene


----------



## J&B (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mi piacerebbe Locatelli in campo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati
> Calabria Mexes Zapata De Sciglio
> ...



Ma siamo sicuri che questa squadra vincerebbe la serie B?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Di nuovo il 4-3-3 =____= certe scelte sono inconcepibili


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> 
> ...



il centrocampo mi fa un po paura...


----------



## George Weah (1 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> 
> ...



Ho un po' paura quando si rivoluziona così la formazione, considerando anche, ad esempio, quanto la sola assenza di Bonaventura abbia influito sull'esito della gara contro l'Atalanta. Speriamo in bene e forza Milan!


----------



## Black (1 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri.
> 
> ...



scusate, ma non è un azzardo lasciar fuori il centrocampo titolare? già con i titolari non è che siamo messi benissimo, ipotizzare un centrocampo Poli-Mauri-Nocerino è assurdo! ho capito che giochiamo contro il Crotone (che poi non sta andando così male in B), ma è l'unica competizione che abbiamo oltre al campionato e fare tutto questo turnover non ha senso.

Sinisa potrebbe pagare molto caro un eliminazione se fa queste scelte


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Giochiamo contro il Crotone, quindi quella formazione basta e avanza.
Così facendo Mihajlovic mette i giocatori con le spalle al muro: se non rendono nemmeno contro una squadra di B, come possono pretendere di avere spazio nella formazione titolare?
D'altro canto si assume un rischio che può pagare caro in caso di eliminazione.
L'errore vero, più che altro, è non convocare Bonaventura e Kucka che, nel caso le cose si mettessero male, potrebbero dare una svolta, per qualità (il primo) e quantità (il secondo).


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera finalmente torna la Champ... ah no è il Crotone


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni 
**
MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
*

CROTONE (3-4-3): Cordaz; Yao, Claiton, Ferrari; Balasa, Capezzi, Barberis, Martella; Ricci, Budimir, Stoian. All. Juric*


----------



## kolao95 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Giochiamo contro il Crotone, quindi quella formazione basta e avanza.
> Così facendo Mihajlovic mette i giocatori con le spalle al muro: se non rendono nemmeno contro una squadra di B, come possono pretendere di avere spazio nella formazione titolare?
> D'altro canto si assume un rischio che può pagare caro in caso di eliminazione.
> L'errore vero, più che altro, è non convocare Bonaventura e Kucka che, nel caso le cose si mettessero male, potrebbero dare una svolta, per qualità (il primo) e quantità (il secondo).



Esatto.. Almeno in panca si dovevano portare.. Mah, speriamo in José Mauri, va'.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che senso ha far giocare Abbiati


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
> *
> ...



Sinisa dice di tenere alla Coppa Italia ma intanto schiera una formazione oscena. La speranza è che il Crotone sia scarso forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
> *
> ...


Condivido le scelte, chissenefrega, si permette di ruotare qualche uomo perfino il Crotone.

Dovrebbe bastare Adriano per vincerla senza tanti patemi


----------



## zlatan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Oh ma solo io sono incavolato nero, per questa formazione?? Cioè noi abbiamo solo la coppa italia, e ci permettiamo di fare questo turn-over osceno? Va bene cambiare qualcuno, ma così nn va bene, non giochiamo nè con una squadra di c, nè con l'ultima della B, ma con la prima di B che fa un grande gioco, che avrà il triplo dei nostri tifosi allo stadio, con un allenatore che è la copia di Gasperini, che notoriamente ci mette sempre in difficoltà. Dio non voglia che stasera succeda l'irreparabile.....


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2015)

Avrei continuato la linea del 4-4-2 per far abituare anche le riserve, e invece..


----------



## LukeLike (1 Dicembre 2015)

Credo che ora stia proprio facendo lo sborone. Dopo una buona prestazione con la Samp si sente già Cristo. Ma che formazione oscena è mai quella? Poli-Mauri-Nocerino? Ma deve giocare contro la Pergolettese? E farebbe fatica anche contro la Pergolettese un centrocampo del genere. E' la capolista della Serie B, c***o, e gioca pure un bel calcio. Inoltre ritorna al 4-3-3, il modulo più sbagliato per contrastare il loro 3-4-3 che li porterà ad essere in superiorità a centrocampo perché Honda e Suso non torneranno manco se li spari. 

Ma il problema sta a monte: NEI CONVOCATI. Dico io, vuoi fare turnover? Va bene, ma almeno portateli in panca, così se le cose dovessero andar male mi metti un Bonaventura e provi a raddrizzarla. L'unica attenuante che potrei concedergli è che vuole dimostrare quanto siano effettivamente pipponi e scarpari quelli che non scendono in campo solitamente in campionato, ma nemmeno, perché non varrebbe la pena mettere a rischio il passaggio di turno, insomma il gioco non vale la candela. Bisogna rispettare ogni impegno e ogni avversario. Come disse lo stesso Sinisa, "in certe partite non basta chiamarsi Milan". Non so voi, ma una partita priva di qualsiasi preoccupazione, per me è diventata motivo di ansia. Sono seriamente preoccupato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Credo che ora stia proprio facendo lo sborone. Dopo una buona prestazione con la Samp si sente già Cristo. Ma che formazione oscena è mai quella? Poli-Mauri-Nocerino? Ma deve giocare contro la Pergolettese? E farebbe fatica anche contro la Pergolettese un centrocampo del genere. E' la capolista della Serie B, c***o, e gioca pure un bel calcio. Inoltre ritorna al 4-3-3, il modulo più sbagliato per contrastare il loro 3-4-3 che li porterà ad essere in superiorità a centrocampo perché Honda e Suso non torneranno manco se li spari.
> 
> Ma il problema sta a monte: NEI CONVOCATI. Dico io, vuoi fare turnover? Va bene, ma almeno portateli in panca, così se le cose dovessero andar male mi metti un Bonaventura e provi a raddrizzarla. L'unica attenuante che potrei concedergli è che vuole dimostrare quanto siano effettivamente pipponi e scarpari quelli che non scendono in campo solitamente in campionato, ma nemmeno, perché non varrebbe la pena mettere a rischio il passaggio di turno, insomma il gioco non vale la candela. Bisogna rispettare ogni impegno e ogni avversario. Come disse lo stesso Sinisa, "in certe partite non basta chiamarsi Milan". Non so voi, ma una partita priva di qualsiasi preoccupazione, per me è diventata motivo di ansia. Sono seriamente preoccupato.



ma perché queste critiche inutili, dobbiamo battere io Crotone e questi bastano e avanzano..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma perché queste critiche inutili, dobbiamo battere io Crotone e questi bastano e avanzano..



ne siamo cosi sicuri ?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ne siamo cosi sicuri ?



Beh la squadra di stasera non è comunque inferiore a un'Atalanta, cioè una squadra da dodicesimo posto. Sempre più forte del Crotone.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
> *
> ...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh la squadra di stasera non è comunque inferiore a un'Atalanta, cioè una squadra da dodicesimo posto. Sempre più forte del Crotone.



Con la formazione titolare l'Atalanta ci ha quasi scherzato, immagino che fuochi d'artificio faremo stasera 

Scherzi a parte, non capisco tutta questa preoccupazione: è il Crotone per dio.
L'unica considerazione che posso fare è che abbiamo delle secondo linee TERRIBILI.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Con la formazione titolare l'Atalanta ci ha quasi scherzato, immagino che fuochi d'artificio faremo stasera
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non capisco tutta questa preoccupazione: è il Crotone per dio.
> L'unica considerazione che posso fare è che abbiamo delle secondo linee TERRIBILI.



Non peggio di quelle del Napoli per dirne una


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Con la formazione titolare l'Atalanta ci ha quasi scherzato, immagino che fuochi d'artificio faremo stasera
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non capisco tutta questa preoccupazione: è il Crotone per dio.
> L'unica considerazione che posso fare è che abbiamo delle secondo linee TERRIBILI.



è gia scritto il gol di BUDIMIR


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Far giocare le riserve è giusto, anzi giustissimo.
Che poi abbiamo delle riserve scarse è un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
> *
> ...


*Quotate le news raga!!!*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tranquilli,il MilanDiDicembre può asfaltare anche il Barcellona.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Abbiati; Calabria, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio; Poli, Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda. All. Mihajlovic*
> *
> ...



sono preoccupato anche io, poco gioco, un tiro a caso da fuori del Crotone e lag Abbiati ci fa eliminare


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2015)

E' chiaro voglia responsabilizzare le riserve, dar loro una chance di dimostrare qualcosa. Si prende un bel rischio perche se veniamo eliminati a pagare non saranno certo i calciatori, ma il tecnico, com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Non voglio nemmeno immaginare una sconfitta con il Crotone, sarebbe devastante, visto che la coppa italia e' un obiettivo importante


----------



## Black (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Condivido le scelte, chissenefrega, si permette di ruotare qualche uomo perfino il Crotone.
> 
> Dovrebbe bastare Adriano per vincerla senza tanti patemi



beato te che sei così sicuro. Io con quel centrocampo, Zapata in difesa e nonno Abbiati in porta, senza nessun ricambio in panchina non sono affatto tranquillo.

Ma poi turnover di che? abbiamo giocato 2 partite nelle ultime 3 settimane e questo è l'unico turno infrasettimanale di dicembre. Che bisogno hanno di riposare?


----------



## walter 22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> Ma poi turnover di che? abbiamo giocato 2 partite nelle ultime 3 settimane e questo è l'unico turno infrasettimanale di dicembre. Che bisogno hanno di riposare?



Beh... la grande partita in fase difensiva giocata contro la juve, la grandissima prova di forza di due settimane prima contro l'atalanta e la grandissima vittoria contro il fantasma doriano li avrà stancati parecchio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' chiaro voglia responsabilizzare le riserve, dar loro una chance di dimostrare qualcosa. Si prende un bel rischio perche se veniamo eliminati a pagare non saranno certo i calciatori, ma il tecnico, com'è giusto che sia.



Concordo, è giusto così


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

*FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:
Abbiati; Calabria, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, Jose Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda.*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:
> Abbiati; Calabria, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, Jose Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda.*



Speriamo che il ping di Abbiati non sia troppo alto, altrimenti stasera assistiamo alle mosse del lag


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONE UFFICIALE:
> Abbiati; Calabria, Mexes, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, Jose Mauri, Nocerino; Suso, Luiz Adriano, Honda.*



Mi piacerebbe pensare che Calabria con una buona prestazione possa scalzare Abete...


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Spero in un 3-0 secco a fine primo tempo con esordio di Locatelli nella ripresa


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Spero in un 3-0 secco a fine primo tempo con esordio di Locatelli nella ripresa



Cos'è centrocampista ?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cos'è centrocampista ?



Centrocampista offensivo.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Scrotone pericoloso


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli tra i cessi spadroneggia hahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Va beh se segnamo su cross di Zapata spengo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Scusate ma il telecronista parla da 10 minuti del Crotone


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Zappatta


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Centrocampo AGGHIAGGIANDE


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Calabria Maradona!


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Una roba agghiacciante.

Zapata maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Centrocampo AGGHIAGGIANDE



Poi si chiede il motivo di Cerci al posto di Suso o Jose mauri al posto di montolivo.. sono tutti cessi non cambia nulla


----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2015)

Pessimi!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poca roba finora, ma era ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli che controllo di palla.... mamma mia che incapaci


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

0-0 contro lo scrotone..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi si chiede il motivo di Cerci al posto di Suso o Jose mauri al posto di montolivo.. sono tutti cessi non cambia nulla




Mauri cammina


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

rendiamoci conto che Honda, Suso, Nocerino e Mauri stanno facendo fatica contro gente da B. 

poi pretendono di giocare. 

a zappareeeeee 

sinisa cmq ha messo giù una formazione agghiacciante, non c'era bisogno di fare tutto questo turnover.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mauri cammina



o fa dei movimenti assurdi ...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiati..


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che roba è questa? Presi a pallonate dallo Scrotone


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che spettacolo orripilante ..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

presi a pallonate in casa da Torroncino e soci.  

babba bia.


----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sapevo che non doveva fare turnover, le nostre riserve non giocherebbero in serie B...


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

A parte Mexes e Adriano non vedo altri giocatori di calcio nella nostra formazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata molto probabilmente farebbe fatica a giocare in Serie B


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Chi c'è in panchina?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

a gennaio un po' di queste zavorre sono da dare via assolutamente, non scherziamo. 

p.s. ma poi perché tornare al 4-3-3, anziché proseguire col 4-4-2 ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile ragazzo POLI E NOCERINO sono osceni ..


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Questa la perdiamo siamo penosi.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco perché non volevo questo turnover esagerato. Presi a pallonate dal Crotone a San Siro...


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo Suso...


----------



## marionep (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli è per caso ricco di famiglia? Chi è il suo procuratore? Non mi sono mai capacitato non di come possa giocare nel Milan, non di come possa giocare in serie A, ma di come possa fare il calciatore professionista! Non sa fare assolutamente nulla, nè con la palla nè senza. Mistero insolubile.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Chi c'è in panchina?



Abate, Bacca, Bonaventura, Donnarumma, Livieri, Locatelli, Montolivo, Niang, Romagnoli, Crociata, De Santis, Hamadi


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Abate, Bacca, Bonaventura, Donnarumma, Livieri, Locatelli, Montolivo, Niang, Romagnoli, Crociata, De Santis, Hamadi



Dentro subito niang Montolivo Bonaventura per dio.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dentro subito niang Montolivo Bonaventura per dio.



Quoto, evitiamo figure di melma finche e' ancora possibile


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Peggiore in campo MAURI.....a me piace tanto calabria....ha personalità nonostante l'età....DE SCIGLIO da essere una promessa del calcio italiano si sta davvero perdendo giornata dopo giornata...MEXES costretto a impostare dato il centrocampo di questa sera...ADRIANO viene a prendersi palla per cercare l'1-2....e SUSO ha la capacità di saltare l'uomo...e vedrete che il goal verrà da li.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Locatelli mai visto ma dubito possa essere peggio dei tre cessi che stanno giocando...


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Poli è per caso ricco di famiglia? Chi è il suo procuratore? Non mi sono mai capacitato non di come possa giocare nel Milan, non di come possa giocare in serie A, ma di come possa fare il calciatore professionista! Non sa fare assolutamente nulla, nè con la palla nè senza. Mistero insolubile.



quoto. non sa nemmeno recuperare palloni. li sa solo perdere...!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Suso fa sempre e solo un movimento


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Nocerino, Poli e Mauri andrebbero gasati


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Suso é veramente un inconcludente pazzesco..


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Nocerino daiiii.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli faticherebbe a giocare titolare in serie B, Nocerino sempre stato scarso


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Abbiamo giocatori non da Serie A.. probabilmente manco da B


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata scherzato dal primo cane che passa...


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

BEEEELLLLISSIMA conclusione di MAURI!!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Suso.. avrà fatto tipo 20 tiri tutti murati


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani vergognati !!!!


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma la smettono di tirare da 30 metri? Ci credo non San fare 3 passaggi in avanti senza perderla..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che tristezza


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nocerino, Poli e Mauri andrebbero gasati



pure quella lumaca di honda, e "robetta" suso, due cessi. 

cerci in confronto è un top player.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Budimir, Torromino, De Giorgio danno le piste ai nostri


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

in mezzo a tutto questo scempio ci starebbe bene pure Boateng. 

fra poco arriva.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo fortunati 0-0


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che roba oscena. A centrocampo imbarazzanti. Poli il peggiore. In pochi si salvano. Abbiamo delle riserve da mettersi le mani nei capelli e abbiamo rischiato pure di subire gol.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che scandalo


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani dimettiti


----------



## koti (1 Dicembre 2015)

Forte 'sto Mauri. 

Ma anche Suso, sul serio qualcuno lo vuole titolare?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Speriamo cambi tutto il centrocampo. Non si può andare avanti con Poli, Mauri ecc.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Qua i moduli, la tattica schemi ecc.non hanno niente a che fare..

Sono semplicemente SCARSI


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dai adesso Raga diciamoci la verità le riserve sono impresentabili


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Forte 'sto Mauri.
> 
> Ma anche Suso, sul serio qualcuno lo vuole titolare?


È una copia di Cerci.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Troppi scarsoni tutti in una volta, veramente da voltastomaco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Merita il Crotone.

Questo rendere la dimensione dei giocatori in campo, che a parte Luiz Adriano stanno facendo VOMITARE e stanno dimostrando di avere un tasso tecnico da serie B


----------



## Snake (1 Dicembre 2015)

un dirigente serio dopo questa partita si dimetterebbe, se non lo facesse lui ci penserebbe una società seria a mandarlo via a calci nel cul... 

questa partita è la fotografia di come sia scandalosa mezza rosa: Crotone squadra di serie B, tralasciando chimica e robe varie è così palese che tecnicamente non ci sia grossa differenza tra le due squadre. Se esistessero anche dei giornalisti seri dopo la partita qualcuno gli sbatterebbe in faccia il monte ingaggi delle due squadre per fargli provare vergogna, ma purtroppo non ci sono nè dirigenti, nè società nè giornalisti seri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Una cosa è certa, le nostre riserve messe assieme non fanno una squadra di serie B, obbrobrio

Dentro Bonaventura grazie


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto prende nocerino di stipendio?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli e la sua inutilità devastante.........
Gli altri poca roba. L'unico che sembra crederci un pochino è L.Adriano. Il resto lasciamo perdere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Suso e Honda sono una roba veramente imbarazzante


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sono addormentato due volte, tutto nella norma.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, le nostre riserve messe assieme non fanno una squadra di serie B, obbrobrio
> 
> Dentro Bonaventura grazie



Non è stato convocato


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mauri é da dare in prestito, Suso da vendere, honda pure, Poli va al massimo messo 10 minuti a fine partita per correre dietro gli avversari, nocerino da pensionare, Zapata vendere, de sciglio vendere, Calabria tenere, Mexes tenere, abbiati pensione. 
In pratica stiamo giocando 3 contro 11.


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zero schemi offensivi, in attacco non si ha la minima idea di cosa fare. Rosa scarsa a parte, qui la colpa è dell'allenatore


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Dicembre 2015)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Quanto prende nocerino di stipendio?


1,9 mln netti


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2015)

Quanto guadagna questa gente?
Ecco il punto, ecco perché una serata scialba come questa ci ricorda le colpe di Galliani e compagnia.
Siamo pieni di cessi strapagati. Gente che in due anni guadagna quanto il costo del cartellino di Bonaventura.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Qua i moduli, la tattica schemi ecc.non hanno niente a che fare..
> 
> Sono semplicemente SCARSI



Manco. Il problema è che non si stanno impegnando.


----------



## DannySa (1 Dicembre 2015)

Male Calabria dietro, gli altri 3 a volte sono andati un po' a spasso.
Il cc è imbarazzante, Poli e Nocerino non giocherebbero titolari nel Crotone e Mauri un po' meno peggio ma farebbe meglio ad andare in prestito a gennaio perché qui non sta a fare nulla.
Davanti Suso e Honda sono la versione scarsa di Robinho sotto porta, quando tirano si fanno murare, oltre a quello praticamente mai pericolosi.
L'unico che si salva è Luiz.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

C'è veramente poco da dire, la qualità è questa.
Calabria per me è da dare in prestito subito,troppo acerbo si vede che non è pronto.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Galliani compraci Torromino


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Zero schemi offensivi, in attacco non si ha la minima idea di cosa fare. Rosa scarsa a parte, qui la colpa è dell'allenatore



Ah si? Quindi se Honda va a 4 all ora è lo supera mia nonna col deambulatore, se Suso non sa far altro che accentrarsi e tirare, se a centrocampo sono Tutti FERMI é colpa dell allenatore? Sono SCARSI SCARSI SCARSI mettiamocelo in testa. Si vede anche solo da come stoppa il pallone che Luiz Adriano é di un altra categoria rispetto a ste scarpe.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Dicembre 2015)

Chi conduce la Serie B non può che essere una buona squadra e le neopromosse stanno facendo discrete prestazioni in A, e provinciali come Sassuolo e Chievo non sono piene di campioni. Qui è l'allenatore ad essere inadeguato, non allena solo i titolari ma un gruppo di 25 giocatori. Quelli di oggi non sembrano proprio allenati.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Cioè il Crotono gioca con Paro??? Ma questo va ancora in giro?? Dio Santo....
Poi Torroncino, Budimir. Mah.....


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sì, ma scarsi o no, formazione improvvisata o no, questi dovrebbero mangiarsi l'erba per dimostrare di meritare una chance in campionato


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ah si? Quindi se Honda va a 4 all ora è lo supera mia nonna col deambulatore, se Suso non sa far altro che accentrarsi e tirare, se a centrocampo sono Tutti FERMI é colpa dell allenatore? Sono SCARSI SCARSI SCARSI mettiamocelo in testa. Si vede anche solo da come stoppa il pallone che Luiz Adriano é di un altra categoria rispetto a ste scarpe.



Stiamo giocando contro una squadra di serie B, te lo ricordo


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Luiz Adriano

1-0*


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

grande luiz, l'unico decente che c'è dentro.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Adrianone fa sempre gol pesanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Come sempre la puccia lui


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma io mi e Vi chiedo: è normale che si facciano giocare tutte le riserve,che non hanno nessuna motivazione e sanno di non essere presi in considerazione, contro una squadra di B in coppa Italia che potrebbe essere , e ripeto potrebbero, L ultima vera occasione della nostra annata??????! Che deve far riposare?? Chi?? I 4 titolari che fanno sì e no una partita a settimana?? E quelli che fanno la champions o L Europa L. E che sono anche davanti a noi in campionato allora?!? Che dovrebbero fare...far giocare la primavera?!? Mah....


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando contro una squadra di serie B, te lo ricordo



Che centra? Ti ricordo che il Frosinone é in serie A e non credo abbia sti grandi giocatori rispetto al Crotone. Questo 11 col Frosinone al momento perde. Luiz Adriano vs Crotone.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo questo assist...il napoli lo compra....evvivaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

non ho visto il primo tempo e direi MENOMALE! a leggere i vostri commenti ho già l'ulcera!!! non oso guardare il secondo tempo!! Essere in difficoltà contro il CROTONE è una roba da censurare!! dio mio! non è possibile!!!


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sinisa negli spogliatoi si è trasformato nel Sergente Hartman mi sà..


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma io mi e Vi chiedo: è normale che si facciano giocare tutte le riserve,che non hanno nessuna motivazione e sanno di non essere presi in considerazione, contro una squadra di B in coppa Italia che potrebbe essere , e ripeto potrebbero, L ultima vera occasione della nostra annata??????! Che deve far riposare?? Chi?? I 4 titolari che fanno sì e no una partita a settimana?? E quelli che fanno la champions o L Europa L. E che sono anche davanti a noi in campionato allora?!? Che dovrebbero fare...far giocare la primavera?!? Mah....



Sono daccordo Su questo Miha sbaglia.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

mi piacerebbe vedere luiz adriano in coppia con niang in un 4-4-2.  

darei un turno di riposo a bacca.


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che centra? Ti ricordo che il Frosinone é in serie A e non credo abbia sti grandi giocatori rispetto al Crotone. Questo 11 col Frosinone al momento perde. Luiz Adriano vs Crotone.



Siamo arrivati a scrivere ste robe pur di giustificare chi ci sta simpatico, vabbè. Al mio paese le squadre di una categoria inferiore vanno battute pure con le riserve e senza soffrire particolarmente, a maggior ragione se in casa.

E comunque senza proseguire questa inutile discussione ti ripeto che schemi offensivi non ce ne sono, basta guardare la partite eh e se sono fermi è perché non sanno cosa fare evidentemente perché chi deve dirgli cosa fare non l'ha fatto come si deve


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo Su questo Miha sbaglia.



Ma T immagini che voglia che può avere un jose mauri che già sa di dover andare vai a gennaio?!? O un Suso che non viene mai preso in considerazione dal tecnico?!! Ma poi...che devi riposare?!? Su....


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma quanto dorme de sciglio ? madonna che morto di sonno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

De Sciglio quanto e' scarso? Mamma mia


----------



## diavolo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Per caritá De Sciglio


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Chi va con Zapata impara a Zapatare.
Zapatare vuol dire dormire come solo Zapata sa fare.. De Sciglio sta zapatando.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Cioè De Sciglio... si butta dentro benissimo e poi ci mette 3 ore a mettere la palla dentro..


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a scrivere ste robe pur di giustificare chi ci sta simpatico, vabbè. Al mio paese le squadre di una categoria inferiore vanno battute pure con le riserve e senza soffrire particolarmente, a maggior ragione se in casa.
> 
> E comunque senza proseguire questa inutile discussione ti ripeto che schemi offensivi non ce ne sono, basta guardare la partite eh e se sono fermi è perché non sanno cosa fare evidentemente perché chi deve dirgli cosa fare non l'ha fatto come si deve



A me Mihailovic non sta particolarmente simpatico. A casa mia le riserve del milan non dovrebbero essere più scarse dei titolari di una squadra di categoria inferiore. Questo é il problema. Ripeto basta guardare cosa combinano i singoli. Non sanno fare un passaggio decente. Comunque per dire quando giocavo nella squadra del mio paese portammo a casa un 2-2 con una squadra prima in classifica di una categoria superiore. Erano venuti a giocare in ciabatte.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Pareggio del Crotone. Pazzesco.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

eccallà, bella dormita generale.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

mexes e zapata..


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma vaff...!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre quel maledetto di Zapata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Il lag di Abbiati. GRANDE Zapata


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco , Zapata


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata. Ragazzi. Ma questo nemmeno in promozione può giocare.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre il solito Zapata.. ci è costato 7 mln sto cesso


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Troppo turn over.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapatahahhahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Le nostre riserve farebbero schifo pure in serie B. E tanti sono i feticci dell'incapace di galliani


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata, De Sciglio e Mexes. I love this Milan


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata faticherebbe anche in Lega Pro


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma quanto è umanamente inopportuno Zapata?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata scandaloso. Ma anche Abbiati per me poteva fare molto di piu eh


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ora mette sicuramente Bonaventura e Niang....il miha piagnucolone!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

zappata 
lui da serie c
mexes starebbe bene proprio a crotone
suso cesso atomico


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Esplode San Siro! Gol del Mila ah no, del Crotone. 

Ps: Zapata schiatta


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma fischiateli sti cessi. 

vergogna.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lasciare in campo Poli è un crimine contro l'umanità


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

dobbiamo subire gol anche da squadre da serie B...incredibile! non ci sono parole!


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Lasciare in campo Poli è un crimine contro l'umanità



A parte il passaggio a Luiz Adriano, il peggiore dei 3 a centrocampo e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao core


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Penso che le riserve abbiano ancora dimostrato di essere inadeguati... non devono più vedere il campo...


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

tassa Zapata


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Niang mi sembra essere entrato molto bene..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma Berlusconi sarà innamorato anche di Budimir?


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

...eh ma dobbiamo far riposare i " titolari"!!! ...abbiamo un top match domenica contro...il CARPI!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Qui abbiamo sempre detto che le nostre riserve come Poli, Honda, Zapata, Nocerino e De Sciglio non siano giocatori da Serie A e nemmeno di Serie B alta. Ecco, la conferma.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Domani sulla gazza : Berlusconi innamorato di Budimir. " Mi ricorda Van Basten"


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi non avrei mai pensato di doverlo dire..Ma con questo Honda RIDATEMI CERCI.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Niang mi sembra essere entrato molto bene..



Lui e Bonaventura. Semplicemente si tratta di calciatori che entrano in una gara amatoriale.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa aspetta a tirar fuori quello scarpone di Poli?? mi rode dirlo ma spero entri montolivo..


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dio mio. Qui l'arbitro ci ha graziato.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

quyalcuno abbatta quel cesso maledetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna che dormita di Zapata. Incredibile.


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

L aveva perso ancora quel cesso di Zapata.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

zapata lo stava per rifare, maledetto cesso. 

mamma che odio che ti fanno salire.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zappata


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma cosa aspetta a tirar fuori quello scarpone di Poli?? mi rode dirlo ma spero entri montolivo..



pure io sto invocando montolivo, non pensavo sarei mai arrivata a tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma cosa tira De sciglio ???


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Purtroppo ci chiamiamo MILAN...un bel rigore contro ci stava....e tutti zitti nello spogliatoio! P I E T O S I


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2015)

De Schifio


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Difesa da Lega Pro


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dio mio che s'è mangiato quest'altro.

SCANDALOSI


----------



## diavolo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lezioni di calcio dal Crotone...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zappata marca le farfalle


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

budimiguain


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

niang ha rischaito grosso..siamo tesi e nervosi..questa partita finisce male..


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pure io sto invocando montolivo, non pensavo sarei mai arrivata a tanto.



Siamo in 3.Mi sto vergognando di me stessa. Ma di questo Milan di più.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

messi in campo come a subbuteo
grandde mister


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Santo dio se perdiamo questa. Non ho parole.


----------



## BB7 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Honda da spedire in Korea del Nord.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera stiamo toccando uno dei punti più bassi da tre anni a questa parte.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma che fisico di melma c'ha honda ? 

farebbe fatica pure contro gli allievi del crotone.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sta gente che brontola brontola che non gioca, andrebbe aspettata fuori e sfracassata dagli schiaffi!!!! poi vedrai se se ne vanno... alla terza legnata che prendono chiedono la cessione


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Per fermare Honda basta la barba di Martella


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

keisukkia


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

...e come ci vado quest'anno in vacanza in Calabria??!....


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Martella sta ridicolizzando honda Bell 1vs1.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

La reazione di NIANG....sono proprio amici con MARIOOOOOO....chissa quando rivedremo un MARCO VAN BASTEN in questo stadioooo!


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Poli sembra una gallina quando corre


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ai supplementari contro il procione


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Seriamente: ma che roba è questa?!?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Siamo ridicoli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che errore zappppata che asino


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2015)

zapata è da dilettanti.


----------



## Danielsan (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma se al 90° finisce in parità ci sono i supplementari o si tira la monetina?


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Perchè il turnover? Perche...?


----------



## mr.wolf (1 Dicembre 2015)

che schifo


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Milan - Crotone 1-1

Si va ai supplementari.*


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2015)

niang ha rotto il c....


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Vergognosi allenati da una capra ridicolizzato da Juric


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Non so se vergognarmi o ridere


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Non so se ridere o piangere


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ma non si vergognano manco un pò?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Come mai NIANG cosi' nervoso? C'e qualcosa nella società che noi non possiamo sapere....che ne pensate?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

portati ai supplementari dal crotone, in casa. 

andate a zappare, maiali.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque Sinisa no comment


----------



## diavolo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Lex Luthor manda tutti negli spogliatoi


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Supplementari. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che stratega Mihajlovic!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Sinisa no comment



Formazione senza senso.


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Formazione senza senso.



Ha fatto tutto al contrario. Doveva partire coi titolari, fare un paio di gol e POI fare turnover!


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Formazione senza senso.


Esatto. E lo sapeva che questi fanno schifo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Un grazie a Mihajlović per essere riuscito nell'impresa di schierare una formazione che neppure in serie B giocherebbe


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sinisa ha giocato col fuoco. Ha voluto dare una chance a gente che faceva schifo persino nei trofei amichevoli, bah ...


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Dicembre 2015)

Portati ai supplementari, in casa, da una squadra di B.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un grazie a Mihajlović per essere riuscito nell'impresa di schierare una formazione che neppure in serie B giocherebbe



Io l'ho sempre difeso ma questa formazione è ridicola.


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2015)

comunque stiamo pareggiando perché Zapata è scarsissimo come ad inizio campionato abbiamo perso 4-5 punti grazie a lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

mettere nocerino, Honda, mauri e suso nello stesso momento in campo è da decerebrati


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Comunque Sinisa no comment



In effetti, ci ha messo del suo


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Dicembre 2015)

Riserve ridicole: intesa o non intesa, ritmo partita o non ritmo partita, dovrebbero mangiarsi il campo per fare buona impressione e invece vengono ridicolizzati. Però intanto i contrattoni se li pappano tutti.

Si vergognassero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Col Perugia c'erano i titolari e li abbiamo giustamente dominati, oggi miha ridicolo davvero

Voglio dire sto Crotone sembra la Juve della serie B, hanno pure paro e palladino


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

La curva invece di contestare se ne va... più ridicoli di sta società


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

ma cosa aspetta a fare il 3° cambio ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Niente , il nulla


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Quant'è scarso Jose Mauri


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

20 minuti e per il crotone è come vincere la CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quant'è scarso Jose Mauri



miracolato da donadoni


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Niang si sta rilassando


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

Niang che cesso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sto Niang dopo una partita decente in 4 anni già si sente il fenomeno della situazione


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Niang ha rotto, sta giocando con strafottenza, si e' montato la testa per 2 goal caprone


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

niang nelle conclusioni è allucinante. non ne becca mezza


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dai che finisce ai rigori e vince il Crotone, cosi finisce questa farsa


----------



## Albijol (1 Dicembre 2015)

Se va a finire ai rigori col fascistone che non para un rigore neanche se lo tira Bocelli non abbiamo speranze


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

da lì servirebbbe Baggio


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Jackkkkkkkkkkkk meno male che c'è lui!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

grande jack, una garanzia.


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2015)

grande jack, sta diventando sempre più forte.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Bonaventura 2-1*


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Dicembre 2015)

L'unico giocatore degno del Milan


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Eccolo. Ormai é una sentenza da li. Bravo Jack.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Uno dei 3 giocatori da Milan


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Menomale che c'e' Jack


----------



## diavolo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Jack Uno dei pochi giocatori degni


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

sta diventando un fenomeno


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La curva invece di contestare se ne va... più ridicoli di sta società



La peggior tifoseria della storia dello sport


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

SanBonaventura!!! ...mi raccomando....fester....non rinnovarlo!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che bravo!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Grande Bonaventura.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che goal JACKKKK mamma miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

poli non è nemmeno sudato


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

e meno male che la capra serba voleva lasciarlo fuori anche dai convocati.  

pirla


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta diventando un fenomeno



Ricordo la nostra esaltazione due estati fa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

De sciglio non segna neanche a biliardino


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da lì servirebbbe Baggio



puizione alla Baggio. Grandissimo Bonaventura


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata nelle ultime 2 azioni era 20 metri fuori posizione


----------



## alcyppa (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> puizione alla Baggio. Grandissimo Bonaventura



Più che altro le tira sempre benissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ricordo la nostra esaltazione due estati fa...



vero. E di come avremmo voluto lui e Florenzi 
Da aanni mio pupillo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Sicuro Jack va a scuola da MIHA per calciare cosi' le punizioni....almeno qualcosa il nostro allenatore la lascerà a Milanello.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Calabria vale 12 de Sciglio


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

meno male che c'è jack!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

non vedo l'ora della fine, uno scempio!!


----------



## koti (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che cesso galattico Honda.


----------



## diavolo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bravo il cappetano


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*3-1 Niang*


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bel contropiede. Bravo Monto e bravo Niang.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Gol! bravo Niang!!


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

facile facile
meno male


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

ci sono voluti 114 minuti per vincere una partita contro una squadra di serie B!!


----------



## davoreb (1 Dicembre 2015)

certo cha appena entra della gente che sa giocare a calcio.... forse miha voleva far vedere al mondo lo schifo che vede negli allenamenti.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Partita risolta dai tre subentrati.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Dicembre 2015)

Due squadre di Serie B, poi non appena sono entrati i giocatori di Serie A gli equilibri si sono spostati.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bastava che Sinisa mettesse 3 TRE titolari. Come fai a cambiare 11 uomini e sperare di ottenere una squadra affiatata?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Dicembre 2015)

partita comunque rubata. c'era rigore netto per loro


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

Dispiace dirlo. Ma Montolivo é nettamente il centrocampista migliore che abbiamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2015)

cmq dopo stasera c'è gente che va bocciata senza appello: honda, zapata e suso su tutti. 

nocerino e altri cessi non sono neanche da considerare. 
a gennaio c'è da fare una bella piazza pulita, perché tolti i titolari, c'è una voragine di scarsità mai vista.


----------



## Victorss (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> partita comunque rubata. c'era rigore netto per loro


Ma quale quello di Zapata? Non scherziamo non é assolutamente rigore quello.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> partita comunque rubata. c'era rigore netto per loro



su quale occasione??


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2015)

*Milan - Crotone 3-1 FINALE.

Il Milan si qualifica agli ottavi e affronterà la Sampdoria*


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma quale quello di Zapata? Non scherziamo non é assolutamente rigore quello.



se parla di quella azione, effettivamente, non scherziamo! non c'é assolutamente fallo


----------



## koti (1 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dispiace dirlo. Ma Montolivo é nettamente il centrocampista migliore che abbiamo.


Montolivo, Kucka e Bertolacci. 
Gli altri centrocampisti sono da serie B.


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq dopo stasera c'è gente che va bocciata senza appello: honda, zapata e suso su tutti.
> 
> nocerino e altri cessi non sono neanche da considerare.
> a gennaio c'è da fare una bella piazza pulita, perché tolti i titolari, c'è una voragine di scarsità mai vista.



concordo con te..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Senza i tre cambi la perdevamo.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bastava che Sinisa mettesse 3 TRE titolari. Come fai a cambiare 11 uomini e sperare di ottenere una squadra affiatata?



Infatti non sta nè in cielo né in terra pensarlo. Abbiamo fatto una fatica allucinante,e la squadra di serie B non sembrava certo il Crotone.
Vergogna,prestazione ridicola,senza i tre titolari non l'avremmo spuntata neanche giocando due giorni consecutivi.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> partita comunque rubata. c'era rigore netto per loro



Non esageriamo. Fatto pena noi ma turno passato meritatamente


----------



## Dany20 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Che partita L.Adriano. Ha corso più lui che tutti i centrocampisti messi insieme. Grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2015)

Fortuna che all'ultimo ha convocato Bonaventura, Montolivo e Niang.
Altrimenti c'era da ridere.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Infatti non sta nè in cielo né in terra pensarlo. Abbiamo fatto una fatica allucinante,e la squadra di serie B non sembrava certo il Crotone.
> Vergogna,prestazione ridicola,senza i tre titolari non l'avremmo spuntata neanche giocando due giorni consecutivi.



Con i titolari vincevamo 6-0.


----------



## Kazarian88 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Onestamente cosa dovevamo aspettarci?

Nocerino e Mauri già sanno che a gennaio vanno via, Suso probabile
Zapata non rinnoverà e farà la panchina fino alla fine dell'anno, Mexes in scadenza

Oltre che scarsi pure senza motivazione.

Possiamo contare solo su

Romagnoli
Alex
Mexes
Abate
Antonelli
Calabria
De Sciglio

Montolivo
Kucka
Bertolacci
Bonaventura
Poli

Bacca
Adriano
Niang
(Menez e Balotelli se recuperano)

il resto è letame.


----------



## Denni90 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Zapata 3
Desciglio , Calabria, mexes, Honda, suso ,nocerino 4
Poli 5
Mauri 5.5
Abbiati 6
Bonaventura, niang, Adriano, montolivo 7.5


----------



## LukeLike (1 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma perché queste critiche inutili, dobbiamo battere io Crotone e questi bastano e avanzano..



Infatti, bastano e avanzano. Hai visto che bel gioco spumeggiante? Hai visto che bella partita dominata dal 1' al 90'? Ah no, scusa, ci sono voluti 120'. Toglietevi le lenti rossonere.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Zapata 3
> Desciglio , Calabria, mexes, Honda, suso ,nocerino 4
> Poli 5
> Mauri 5.5
> ...



...in effetti abbiamo giocato in cinque.


----------



## koti (1 Dicembre 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Onestamente cosa dovevamo aspettarci?
> 
> Nocerino e Mauri già sanno che a gennaio vanno via, Suso probabile
> Zapata non rinnoverà e farà la panchina fino alla fine dell'anno, Mexes in scadenza
> ...


Toglierei anche Poli e De Sciglio. Veramente imbarazzanti.


----------



## Ciachi (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma io mi e Vi chiedo: è normale che si facciano giocare tutte le riserve,che non hanno nessuna motivazione e sanno di non essere presi in considerazione, contro una squadra di B in coppa Italia che potrebbe essere , e ripeto potrebbero, L ultima vera occasione della nostra annata??????! Che deve far riposare?? Chi?? I 4 titolari che fanno sì e no una partita a settimana?? E quelli che fanno la champions o L Europa L. E che sono anche davanti a noi in campionato allora?!? Che dovrebbero fare...far giocare la primavera?!? Mah....



....UP....


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

E meno male che non doveva convocarli.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....UP....



Parole sante tra l'altro giochiamo domenica ci sono 5 giorni per recuperare


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con i titolari vincevamo 6-0.



E grazie! E a che pro non farli giocare,quella di domenica non è certo una sfida di Champions...È il Carpi! Abbiamo rischiato di buttare all'aria l'unica competizione un minimo decente che ci resta per far riposare quei pochi che ci tengono a galla in vista di una sfida che dei professionisti di serie A possono reggere benissimo anche dopo 4 giorni. Ragionamento senza senso,a mio avviso.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2015)

La differenza questa sera è stata tanto per cambiare la mentalità, il Crotone ha giocato da squadra, il Milan da singoli. Ed è cosi che si è rischiata la figuraccia, anche se nonostante la qualificazione per me si parla proprio di brutta figura. Tutti quei giocatori chiamati a battere un colpo hanno fallito, si capisce perfettamente perchè fanno panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anche il Crotone ha fatto turnover?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La differenza questa sera è stata tanto per cambiare la mentalità, il Crotone ha giocato da squadra, il Milan da singoli. Ed è cosi che si è rischiata la figuraccia, anche se nonostante la qualificazione per me si parla proprio di brutta figura. Tutti quei giocatori chiamati a battere un colpo hanno fallito, si capisce perfettamente perchè fanno panchina.



Che poi è anche normale che 11 giocatori che devono tutti conquistare il posto finiscano proprio per questa ragione per giocare ognuno per se stesso


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche il Crotone ha fatto turnover?



Si, ha cambiato 5-6 elementi, cosa piuttosto logica. Illogica è stata la scelta di Sinisa di cambiarne undici.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Dicembre 2015)

Io non capisco davvero cosa abbia pensato, PRIMA per fare quelle convocazioni, DOPO per mettere quella formazione in campo. Cosa si aspettava di trovare di fronte? Una squadra che viene a San Siro con circa 5.000 tifosi al seguito è normale che ci tiene a fare bene e giocherà col coltello tra i denti. Inoltre questo non è il Trofeo Tim o il Trofeo Berlusconi, è l'unica competizione in cui possiamo sperare di arrivare fino e in fondo. Boh, non lo so cosa si sia bevuto. Avrei preferito uscire a 'sto punto.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che poi è anche normale che 11 giocatori che devono tutti conquistare il posto finiscano proprio per questa ragione per giocare ognuno per se stesso



In parte hai ragione, in parte no, nel senso che comunque c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Dicembre 2015)

De sciglio non ha ancora centrato lo specchio della porta da quando ha esordito in prima squadra credo. E prova ancora a tirare


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan - Crotone 3-1 FINALE.
> 
> Il Milan si qualifica agli ottavi e affronterà la Sampdoria*



Contro la Sampdoria giocheremo il 17 dicembre.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Contro la Sampdoria giocheremo il 17 dicembre.


Non si gioca più a gennaio l ottavo??


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Non si gioca più a gennaio l ottavo??



...notizia appena letta su TMW.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Non si gioca più a gennaio l ottavo??



Lo scorso anno gli ottavi li divisero tra dicembre e gennaio.


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Che vergogna ragazzi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Il rigore per me ci poteva stare, Zapata non è entrato semplicemente di spalla ma con tutto il corpo e l'ha fatto cadere di anca, disinteressandosi del pallone.


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il rigore per me ci poteva stare, Zapata non è entrato semplicemente di spalla ma con tutto il corpo e l'ha fatto cadere di anca, disinteressandosi del pallone.



Non era rigore, ha preso prima di tutto palla. Almeno diamo all'odiato Zapata l'unica cosa decente che ha fatto in 120 minuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dentro subito niang Montolivo Bonaventura per dio.



FTW  grande


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Zapata, De Sciglio e Mexes. I love this Milan



Che poi sono gli stessi che aveva Allegri quando batté il Barca 2-0 a San Siro O_O


----------



## Aragorn (2 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che poi sono gli stessi che aveva Allegri quando batté il Barca 2-0 a San Siro O_O



Ehhhh vabbè, ma stasera mancavano il Boa e Muntari


----------



## Victorss (2 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non era rigore, ha preso prima di tutto palla. Almeno diamo all'odiato Zapata l'unica cosa decente che ha fatto in 120 minuti.



Aspetta, si autocostringe a fare quell intervento perché prima perde budimir in maniera vergognosa. Zapata non ne ha fatta una giusta, ma neanche mezza in 120 minuti.


----------



## Victorss (2 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> FTW  grande



Come volevasi dimostrare. 
Poli, Suso, honda, nocerino, de sciglio, Zapata, abbiati non possono giocare in serie A, forse in serie B. Mauri lo manderei in prestito non può fare così schifo.
Ci aggiungerei anche Abate che non può giocare in nessun ruolo. Non sa dribblare, non sa crossare, non sa tirare. Sa solo correre quindi non può giocare in serie A.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ehhhh vabbè, ma stasera mancavano il Boa e Muntari



Stanno tornando


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mi dispiace molto per Mauri e Suso sopratutto. Speravo che fossero degli ottimi prospetti..


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto per Mauri e Suso sopratutto. Speravo che fossero degli ottimi prospetti..



Anche io ho guardato la partita principalmente per loro due e Calabria, ma sono rimasto deluso. A discolpa di JM c'è da dire che non è un regista è una mezzala, non capisco perché Miha lo veda davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ripeto: chissenefrega, anzi, meglio si sia abbassato un pelino il morale.


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque si tratta sempre di due giocatori molto giovani, un prestito rigenerate (vedi il caso Niang), potrebbe funzionare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ha stupito in negativo José mauri


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace molto per Mauri e Suso sopratutto. Speravo che fossero degli ottimi prospetti..



Suso per me non ha fatto malaccio, io avrei tolto honda


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ripeto: chissenefrega, anzi, meglio si sia abbassato un pelino il morale.



d accordossimo, meglio così, questa squadra è inaffidabile, per rendere al massimo la soglia dell'attenzione deve restare sempre alta


----------



## Cizzu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Suso per me non ha fatto malaccio, io avrei tolto honda



Tra i due si, assolutamente. Suso è leggermente più dinamico, mi pare che abbia persino un piede sinistro migliore del giapponese.
Comunque i due, sono simili nella difficoltà della collocazione tattica. Spesso schierati esterni destri, ma entrambi palesemente fuori ruolo. L'aggravante di Honda è che ha 29 anni. Speriamo se ne vada a Gennaio.


----------



## davoreb (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mauri è un 96, deve andare in prestito per crescere ma ad oggi è peggio pure di Poli, io lo manderei al Bologna se possibile.


----------



## mistergao (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia che pena, che pena, che pena. Una partita nella quale bastava accelerare un attimo per segnarne due-tre e che invece ti sei tirato dietro fino ai supplementari, rischiando anche la figura di palta in diretta RAI. Per fortuna che ha segnato Bonaventura quello che per me è il più bel gol della stagione fino ad ora, almeno questo. Per il resto un deserto di tristezza, di vuoto, di nulla.


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Dicembre 2015)

La partita doveva dare risposte e le ha date:
dei dieci in campo (Luiz Adriano non conta perchè fa parte della rosa titolare) ai quali era richiesta una prova degna di considerazione, hanno fallito tutti...si salvano, in parte, solo Calabria e Mauri nel secondo tempo.
Peggiori in campo per distacco zapata e de sciglio...un gradino sopra suso e poli.
Tutti e quattro devono sparire dal milan a gennaio.

Altro soggetto che ha nettamente, completamente ed inequivocabilmente fallito è Mihajlovic, che andrebbe esonerato nonostante la vittoria, e che deve prostrarsi davanti a galliani e baciargli i piedi perchè, imponendogli la convocazione di Bonaventura e Montolivo, gli ha salvato la panchina


----------



## Black (2 Dicembre 2015)

che figuraccia ieri sera. L'ennesima purtroppo!

dove sono quelli che scrivevano ieri "tanto è il Crotone, giusto schierare le riserve". Sinisa ha veramente avuto un'idea di m...a. Si sapeva che gli altri sarebbero arrivati motivatissimi, non puoi schierare una squadra del genere nell'unica competizione al di fuori del campionato.
Non saprei dire chi è stato il peggiore. Forse Zapata? Honda? J.Mauri? L'inutile Poli?


----------



## mrsmit (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ennesima dimostrazione della pochezza della rosa e soprattutto delle seconde linee, ora che scendano dal piedistallo dove si erano posti i vari honda, suso, mauri e compagnia bella, spero che lo abbiano capito il motivo per cui non gli viene concesso spazio.
Indecenti, ridicoli, svogliati e chi più ne ha più ne metti.
Oltre a LA (l'unico che si è dato da fare e alla prima palla buona l'ha messa dentro), salvo solo coloro che sono entrati dalla panca.


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> che figuraccia ieri sera. L'ennesima purtroppo!
> 
> dove sono quelli che scrivevano ieri "tanto è il Crotone, giusto schierare le riserve". Sinisa ha veramente avuto un'idea di m...a. Si sapeva che gli altri sarebbero arrivati motivatissimi, non puoi schierare una squadra del genere nell'unica competizione al di fuori del campionato.
> Non saprei dire chi è stato il peggiore. Forse Zapata? Honda? J.Mauri? L'inutile Poli?



Che fosse sensato schierare le riserve è vero, che fosse folle cambiarne undici, altrettanto.
Che fosse masochismo puro non convocare montolivo, kucka e bonaventura da tenere in panchina nel caso le cose si fossero messe male, ancora di più.
Se c'è un vero sconfitto dalla partita di ieri, più dei singoli giocatori, è solo ed esclusivamente Perdisa.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> La partita doveva dare risposte e le ha date:
> dei dieci in campo (Luiz Adriano non conta perchè fa parte della rosa titolare) ai quali era richiesta una prova degna di considerazione, hanno fallito tutti...si salvano, in parte, solo Calabria e Mauri nel secondo tempo.
> Peggiori in campo per distacco zapata e de sciglio...un gradino sopra suso e poli.
> Tutti e quattro devono sparire dal milan a gennaio.
> ...



A Galliani nessuno deve baciare nulla. La rosa ridicola è stata costruita da lui. Suvvia ste pippe le ha prese lui. Aldilà dei demeriti di Sinisa ieri, che sono evidenti.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è la risposta per tutti quelli che pensano possiamo fare a meno di Monto


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A Galliani nessuno deve baciare nulla. La rosa ridicola è stata costruita da lui. Suvvia ste pippe le ha prese lui. Aldilà dei demeriti di Sinisa ieri, che sono evidenti.



Nel caso specifico, senza l'intervento di galliani (non credo l'ordine sia arrivato da Berlusconi direttamente) che ha imposto la convocazione di montolivo e bonaventura, saremmo fuori dalla coppa italia, per colpa delle scelte folli di Perdisa.
Quindi, per quanto galliani sia evidentemente colpevole della situazione generale, nel solo contesto della partita di ieri, è lui che ci ha salvato la pelle, mentre Perdisa aveva mandato la squadra al massacro.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Dicembre 2015)

Il problema non sono le riserve - peraltro scarsissime nell maggior parte, ma qua non scopro l'acqua calda - bensì il loro atteggiamento.

Si può discutere di qualità che ci sono o non ci sono, ma se vai in campo per spaccare i muri qualcosa di buono lo azzecchi.

Poli, al quale auguro il futuro più radioso possibile, a non meno di 300km da Milano, è uno che comunque sosterrò sempre, pur con tutti i suoi limiti, perchè incarna la figura di casciavit. 
Suso, che di tecnica ne ha da vendere, ha cercato in tutti i modi di mettersi in mostra, così come Mauri che nel secondo tempo mi è piaciuto tantissimo, bisogna lavorarci perchè è tanta roba.
Gente come Honda, Zapata, Nocerino... questi sono i problemi, non i giovani che cercano di strafare.
Un atteggiamento da prime donne quali non sono mai stati e mai saranno, una sifficienza come nemmeno nell'ultimo degli allenamenti di defatigamento. 
Si attacca l'allenatore? Ma quando metti in campo uno - pagato non meno di 2.5mln - che dovrebbe garantirti quel qualcosa di minimo che invece si fa prendere per il qlo da uno sconosciuto, solo perchè è un beota, è colpa dell'allenatore?


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono le riserve - peraltro scarsissime nell maggior parte, ma qua non scopro l'acqua calda - bensì il loro atteggiamento.
> 
> Si può discutere di qualità che ci sono o non ci sono, ma se vai in campo per spaccare i muri qualcosa di buono lo azzecchi.
> 
> ...



Boh, io la penso diversamente sui singoli: Nocerino ci ha provato e nel primo tempo è stato il più pericoloso, peccato abbia piedi indecenti, suso e poli invece si sono mossi in maniera confusa ed illogica, sbagliando ogni pallone toccato; poli per me, se incarna qualcosa, è proprio l'attuale situazione del Milan, è un giocatore incapace, con un fisico improponibile, lento di gamba e di mente, con i piedi storti, nessuna qualità tattica, un miracolato che dovrebbe giocare in Lega Pro ed invece è arrivato al Milan
Honda e zapata ormai hanno capito di essere le ultime scelte, non vedono l'ora di andarsene e non fanno nulla per mascherarlo; ma se per quanto riguarda zapata non posso che essere felice, credo che Honda si poteva e doveva sfruttare meglio e, soprattutto, essendo uno dei pochi professionisti veri in rosa, andava trattato con più rispetto.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Nel caso specifico, senza l'intervento di galliani (non credo l'ordine sia arrivato da Berlusconi direttamente) che ha imposto la convocazione di montolivo e bonaventura, saremmo fuori dalla coppa italia, per colpa delle scelte folli di Perdisa.
> Quindi, per quanto galliani sia evidentemente colpevole della situazione generale, nel solo contesto della partita di ieri, è lui che ci ha salvato la pelle, mentre Perdisa aveva mandato la squadra al massacro.



Galliani è l'artefice del nostro decadimento, quindi per favore non date meriti a questo male assoluto perchè sembra una presa per il sedere


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Contro il Carpi si tornerà al 4-4-2*


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Contro il Carpi si tornerà al 4-4-2*



Il minimo. Abbiamo centrocampisti centrali imbarazzanti, meno ne scendono in campo e meglio è. Il centrocampo a tre non può essere cosa per noi.


----------



## Il Genio (2 Dicembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Boh, io la penso diversamente sui singoli: Nocerino ci ha provato e nel primo tempo è stato il più pericoloso, peccato abbia piedi indecenti, suso e poli invece si sono mossi in maniera confusa ed illogica, sbagliando ogni pallone toccato; poli per me, se incarna qualcosa, è proprio l'attuale situazione del Milan, è un giocatore incapace, con un fisico improponibile, lento di gamba e di mente, con i piedi storti, nessuna qualità tattica, un miracolato che dovrebbe giocare in Lega Pro ed invece è arrivato al Milan
> Honda e zapata ormai hanno capito di essere le ultime scelte, non vedono l'ora di andarsene e non fanno nulla per mascherarlo; ma se per quanto riguarda zapata non posso che essere felice, credo che Honda si poteva e doveva sfruttare meglio e, soprattutto, essendo uno dei pochi professionisti veri in rosa, andava trattato con più rispetto.



Anche, giusto


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il minimo. Abbiamo centrocampisti centrali imbarazzanti, meno ne scendono in campo e meglio è. Il centrocampo a tre non può essere cosa per noi.



Non abbiamo mezzali tra l'altro


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bastava che Sinisa mettesse 3 TRE titolari. Come fai a cambiare 11 uomini e sperare di ottenere una squadra affiatata?



Cmq atteggiamento vergognoso dei vari Honda, Zapata e compagnia


----------

